# Kicker l7 15" or JL audio w7 13"



## norway-64Low (Sep 7, 2007)

what do you thing about each Sub.? and what amp ? zx2500.1 ?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by norway-64Low_@Apr 22 2008, 04:43 PM~10478212
> *what do you thing about each Sub.?  and what amp ? zx2500.1 ?
> *


i think the w7 is way better and if you runn w7 you will need 1 1000/1 jl audio amp on each

if you run L7 just runn a 1000.1 kicker amp and if you runn 2 of them runn another 1000.1 or get a zx2500.1


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by norway-64Low_@Apr 22 2008, 05:43 PM~10478212
> *what do you thing about each Sub.?  and what amp ? zx2500.1 ?
> *


depends on application..... I dont think the w7 lived up to its hype


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 22 2008, 05:39 PM~10478652
> *depends on application..... I dont think the w7 lived up to its hype
> *


yeah but you would agree with me that w7's are better then L7's?????


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Apr 22 2008, 09:44 PM~10480282
> *yeah but you would agree with me that w7's are better then L7's?????
> *


no I wouldnt.....


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 22 2008, 09:07 PM~10481198
> *no I wouldnt.....
> *


me neither


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

wamp wamp... and you'll cook either sub on that amp ..


----------



## norway-64Low (Sep 7, 2007)

The setup will be: 2 kicker l7 15 on a zx2500.1 or 2 jl audio 7w13 on 2 jl 1000watt rms amps


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by norway-64Low_@Apr 23 2008, 04:22 PM~10486565
> *The setup will be: 2 kicker l7 15 on a zx2500.1 or 2 jl audio 7w13 on 2 jl 1000watt rms amps
> *


what type of vehicle and what are you trying to gain? sq, spl?

how much usable space do you have to work with?


----------



## norway-64Low (Sep 7, 2007)

loud bass. the vehicle will be a 64 impala.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Fi audio


----------



## norway-64Low (Sep 7, 2007)

what about re xxx ? or is fi audio better ?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by norway-64Low_@Apr 24 2008, 02:12 PM~10493884
> *what about re xxx ? or is fi audio better ?
> *


fi is the brand they have a couple different series of subs.... as far as the xxx and vs the various models it depends on the application


----------



## norway-64Low (Sep 7, 2007)

is Fi audio any good ? looks cheap :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by norway-64Low_@Apr 27 2008, 05:52 PM~10515555
> *is  Fi audio any good ? looks cheap  :0
> *


eh I dont know how to answer this one :uh:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 27 2008, 08:38 PM~10516488
> *eh I dont know how to answer this one :uh:
> *


sometimes things are better left untouched.


----------



## norway-64Low (Sep 7, 2007)

ok, i have done some research  i will go for 2 Fi btl 18. wich amp is recommended ? 

thinking about a hifonics 1-Channel XXV Sampson.. or 2 bxi2006d what do you think ?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by norway-64Low_@Apr 28 2008, 10:12 AM~10520115
> *ok, i have done some research  i will go for  2 Fi btl 18. wich amp is recommended ?
> 
> thinking about a hifonics 1-Channel XXV Sampson.. or 2 bxi2006d what do you think ?
> *


1st you arent fitting 2 18s in that car unless you do a wall

2 the xxv series from hifonics is the only thing they make thats worth a damn... brutus line sucks fat donkey cock


----------



## norway-64Low (Sep 7, 2007)

haha :biggrin: thanks. than i will build a wall. more tips ?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by norway-64Low_@Apr 28 2008, 04:18 PM~10523498
> *haha  :biggrin:  thanks. than i will build a wall.  more tips ?
> *


drop it down to two 12's vented in the trunk, with a cut out on your rear deck, and line the rear with either batt's or tanks..

wall in a 60's imp?? i believe your mari- is sprayed my friend.


----------



## norway-64Low (Sep 7, 2007)

so you mean that it is impossible to get 2 fi btl 18 in a 64 ? or just dumb ?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by norway-64Low_@Apr 29 2008, 06:09 PM~10533662
> *so you mean that it is impossible to get 2 fi btl 18 in a 64 ? or just dumb ?
> *


The box would take up so much space there wouldn't be room for sound waves to properly develop. It would be a waste of money. 

Are you putting anything else in the trunk? hydro tanks, spare tire, etc


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by norway-64Low_@Apr 29 2008, 05:09 PM~10533662
> *so you mean that it is impossible to get 2 fi btl 18 in a 64 ? or just dumb ?
> *


u can do 2 15s ported in the trunk or you can do 18s in a wall


----------



## AlanR (Aug 14, 2006)

" I WANT 4 15'S IN MY TRUNK " 

Ive heard that enough LOOOL, Honestly it depends on alot of diffrent facotrs not just how big and How many subs you can jam in your trunk

Leave it at 1 FI 18 in a ported box on like 1500 rms. It will blow your doors off. The box will be HUGE but it will to the right specs (hopefully if you build it right) 1 18 in a correct box will sound nicer than 2 18's in wrong size boxes.


----------



## norway-64Low (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Those Fi's ARE beasts. Check Youtube.

I Second Pitbull on staying away from the newer HiFonic's. I currently run a Bxi1606D on two L7's, And now im upgrading to a Kicker 2500.1, or Orion if i can find one, And one 15" Fi Sub.

I take it the Fi Q is more for Sq set-up's?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 30 2008, 11:56 PM~10986250
> *Those Fi's ARE beasts. Check Youtube.
> 
> I Second Pitbull on staying away from the newer HiFonic's. I currently run a Bxi1606D on two L7's, And now im upgrading to a Kicker 2500.1, or Orion if i can find one, And one 15" Fi Sub.
> ...


Q = SQ


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

i dunno i always thought my l7 was loud, until i heard this kids 13 inch w7 and it blew my 15 inch kicker out of the water and then some, and my box was a built box ported and the kids 13w7 was just in a prefab box with the jl 1000/1 amp, and that hsit blew my doors in lol, i know alot of people hate on jl but most people who hate on it either cnat afford it or never powered it right, that w7 was insane, i understand you can do louder cheaper (mainly cuz the w7 is like 6-700 dollars and the amp is 1000 dollars, so for like 700 you can prolly be just as loud, but you cant deny jl does sound good and get loud while keeping sound quality, i honestly was surprised because there was me with the l7 and a dude with a tahoe and a re aurio 18" sub and a 5 inch port and huge amp and the w7 beat both of us, that 13 also killed teh 18 on lows, i was truley amazed,


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 5 2009, 10:59 AM~14384173
> *i dunno i always thought my l7 was loud, until i heard this kids 13 inch w7 and it blew my 15 inch kicker out of the water and then some, and my box was a built box ported and the kids 13w7 was just in a prefab box with the jl 1000/1 amp, and that hsit blew my doors in lol, i know alot of people hate on jl but most people who hate on it either cnat afford it or never powered it right, that w7 was insane, i understand you can do louder cheaper (mainly cuz the w7 is like 6-700 dollars and the amp is 1000 dollars, so for like 700 you can prolly be just as loud, but you cant deny jl does sound good and get loud while keeping sound quality, i honestly was surprised because there was me with the l7 and a dude with a tahoe and a re aurio 18" sub and a 5 inch port and huge amp and the w7 beat both of us, that 13 also killed teh 18 on lows, i was truley amazed,
> *


sounds like an install issue.........


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

thats what i thought , but his box was 7 cubes and it had a 5 inch port and a huge kicker amp, 2500.1 i mean his lows were loud and hit harder then mine but it didnt compare to the w7 as far as loudness or sound quality, honestly i thought teh 18 woulda slapped ass on it, cuz my bro used to have a expedition with az 18w3 (jl audio) and that was only 500 watts rms and that shit deff out did the re audio 18, but i dunno, i dont think the guy did the port right, but when he popped the hatch and played the sub it did fucking blow my hat off when i was standing infront of the port, it sounded really good but when he shut the hatch i didnt really flex anything o rnuttin, i mean the roof did but i thought the back window woulda been going crazy and shit , but i dunno, he also had it installed professionaly


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT THE ORION HCCS SERIES SUB'S? WHAT DO YOU GUY'S THINK?


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

theyre supposed to be badd ass, i have never heard one but from the reviews i dont hink you can go wrong with trying it


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 5 2009, 10:24 PM~14389604
> *theyre supposed to be badd ass, i have never heard one but from the reviews i dont hink you can go wrong with trying it
> *


I HAVE A 15" IN MY TRUCK SOUNDS CRAZY :biggrin: 

I ORDERED A 10" HCCA(SWAPPING OUT MY 10" W6) SHOULD BE HERE TOMM FOR MY BIG BODY CANT WAIT.

I HAVENT HAD IT LONG AND WAS WONDERING WHAT THE BIG DOG'S WOULD HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THEM. I LIKE THAT FACT THAT YOU CAN CHANGE THE CONE RIGHT OUT IF YOU BLOW IT.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 5 2009, 10:59 AM~14384173
> *i dunno i always thought my l7 was loud, until i heard this kids 13 inch w7 and it blew my 15 inch kicker out of the water and then some, and my box was a built box ported and the kids 13w7 was just in a prefab box with the jl 1000/1 amp, and that hsit blew my doors in lol, i know alot of people hate on jl but most people who hate on it either cnat afford it or never powered it right, that w7 was insane, i understand you can do louder cheaper (mainly cuz the w7 is like 6-700 dollars and the amp is 1000 dollars, so for like 700 you can prolly be just as loud, but you cant deny jl does sound good and get loud while keeping sound quality, i honestly was surprised because there was me with the l7 and a dude with a tahoe and a re aurio 18" sub and a 5 inch port and huge amp and the w7 beat both of us, that 13 also killed teh 18 on lows, i was truley amazed,
> *


 JL All day every day for me.My .o2

Shit's any grins i put a 500/1 w/ a 1st series w1 10" in a probox bandpass in the misses car shit was crazy.And yes i did say 1st series and my probox is just as old.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 5 2009, 05:23 PM~14385968
> *thats what i thought , but his box was 7 cubes and it had a 5 inch port and a huge kicker amp, 2500.1 i mean his lows were loud and hit harder then mine but it didnt compare to the w7 as far as loudness or sound quality, honestly i thought teh 18 woulda slapped ass on it, cuz my bro used to have a expedition with az 18w3 (jl audio) and that was only 500 watts rms and that shit deff out did the re audio 18,  but i dunno, i dont think the guy did the port right, but when he popped the hatch and played the sub it did fucking blow my hat off when i was standing infront of the port, it sounded really good but when he shut the hatch i didnt really flex anything o rnuttin, i mean the roof did but i thought the back window woulda been going crazy and shit , but i dunno, he also had it installed professionaly
> *


not enough port area and the tuning was probably funky....

that 18 should have walked all the other systems being mentioned without breaking a sweat


----------

